# How can I avoid spoilage while making vodka soaked fruits?



## i <3 vodka (Jun 21, 2008)

Hello all,


Over a year ago, I bought glass jars of syrup soaked cherries because fresh cherries were unavailable. I replaced the syrup with HRD (Hood Rivers, OR represent) vodka and even though you can not get a worse vodka, the end product was decent.

So, I got some fresh cherries and submerged them in 100 proof Absolut vodka and added some sugar. Concerned cherries might spoil before alcohol concentration can get high enough inside, I put them in the fridge.

I'd like to know if;
my concern about spoilage is valid and if so, does refrigeration buy enough time to reach enough alcohol concentration in cherries before spoilage?

If it's necessary to start off under refrigeration, when can I take them out for indefinite storage at room temperature? 

Thank you


----------



## dragonfly72 (Jun 14, 2008)

I can't help you with your answer but it sure sounds good. We did it once in my Senior year with a watermellon. We just sat it in a cooler and kept ice around it. Then end product was intoxicatingly good!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

When putting fresh fruit in any preserving liquid---be it alcohol, brine, or acid---the whole trick is to assure that all the fruit stays fully submerged.

One way of accomplishing this, if your container isn't full to the brim, is to almost fill a zipper bag with water and lay it on top. The water bag will form-fit to the container, and press the contents down into the vodka.

You also want to stir the contents at least once daily.


----------



## i <3 vodka (Jun 21, 2008)

The cherries aren't supposed to be do it the night before the party, but to remain soaked for weeks or even months.

The cherry tomatoes.. I have no idea what will happen to them after a month in vodka :look:


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

I <3 Vodka,

Don't worry. If you used whole unblemished cherries, unpunctured having no signs of moulds whatsoever then you will be fine. Whole fruits (like most raw food including meat) rot from the outside in. If your fruits are intact and whole then that means whatever microorganism (MO) is present is on the surface. Soaked in alcohol all MO will die (as long as the fruit are fully submerged in the vodka but even that is debatable to a certain extent if the jar is sealed). You don't need to refrigerate (actually refrigeration will slow the maceration process somewhat).

Just as an example, before museum animal specimens were preserved using formaldehyde they were placed in vodka.

Luc H.


----------



## i <3 vodka (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm I actually punctured holes in them to hasten the soaking of vodka. I hope I didn't ruin my batch :roll:


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Still not a problem because I assume you punctured them immediately before the vodka soaking. Obviously any MO did not have the time to colonize prior to being exposed to the alcohol.

Luc H.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have made many, many batches of homemade liquers and fruit infused liquors and have never refrigerated them. I have never had a problem with spoilage either.


----------



## i <3 vodka (Jun 21, 2008)

What I've got going so far. The top one is cherry tomatoes.. I'm just doing 'em to see what happens


----------



## tonphoscu (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi there, Would a new one like me be welcome here?
Thanks so much in deed.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

'Course you're welcome. Everyone's new when they first come on the forum.


----------

